# Hello from Montreal!



## Jello89 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey everybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ive been lurking for a while and finally decided to join!( I couldnt resist the urge to post This place is great. I love makeup, but I have just discovered the wonders of MAC!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Mar 31, 2008)

*





 and a warm hello to a fellow Montrealer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Mar 31, 2008)

to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome! ^_^


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## GreekChick (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome! fellow Montrealer here as well


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 8, 2008)

Salut


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

hey hey hey!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

